

The advantages and disadvantages to feature roll outs - cdevroe
http://cdevroe.com/notes/advantages-disadvantages-feature-roll-outs/

======
djloche
I think it makes sense if you have a large user base. The initial roll out
becomes the beta test for the feature. It allows you to have a sample that
provides a ton of information: how often people use it, infrastructure usage
change, customer complaint/feedback change, etc.

------
cdevroe
If the HN community has any advantages or disadvantages to add I'd love to
hear them.

